# 89 K1500 no brake lights, no hazard lights?



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Yesterday I lost the brake lights and hazard lights dont come on when hazard button pushed in to my ole plow truck. No clicking sounds from hazard like it used to.

The turn signals still work and the both rear running lights still work.

Where do I start looking? Thanks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have you checked all the fuses? I can't remember if there is an underhood fuse box on the 89 or not. Sold mine three years ago.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Like 2COR517 said, check all the fuses, there isnt an underhood fuse panel on the 89 trucks, just the fuel pump relay center on the passenger side firewall. Also check the flasher unit in the fuse block, that could be an issue too. These trucks have those crazy circuit boards in the tail lights and they get all screwy when they get corroded. Check all the grounds back there as well. Make sure there isnt a blown bulb either


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do the turn signals work OK when the switch is on? If they do, the taillights are fine.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Turn signals work. All rear lights work. Can here flasher clicking under dash when turn signal on. All fuses check out ok. 

Push in hazard no noise no blinking lights. No brake lights either.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Almost positive the stop circuit and hazard circuit are fed from the same fuse. If you have on or the other, it could be a flasher or brake switch, but it's not. Check your fuses. Even it the brake/hazard fuse looks OK, swap it out.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

The first thing I would check is the trailer plug (if you have one). I have had several that had corrosion in them and caused similar problems. The multi switch was gone on my 95 and the lights would also do weird thing unless you wiggled the hazzard light switch. Yours might not have a multi switch so maybe this does not apply.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

It was raining, but I went at it. Pulled the turn signal flasher and what ever the one is to the right of it. Never did figure out where the hazard flasher was at.

But anyhow I took a tester and came across the STOP fuse not showing good. Pulled it looks good as last time I pulled it yesterday. Guess what all worked with a new fuse installed. So simple, Thanks for the prodding to check again.

So where is the hazard flasher, I can hear it under the dash, but couldnt find it after fix.
What is the BRAKE fuse and then the STOP fuse differences?

Thanks guys again.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I would remove your rear tail lights and inspect the circuit boards that hold the light bulbs for any electrical fungus. Sometime I have just wiggled a bulb to get a turn signal working. If you think these may be the culrprit I have found them in the Help! section of Advanced Auto for $30/set.


----------

